# .375 vs .500 lead



## UncleBob (Dec 28, 2018)

So, latly I've been shooting ALOT of different ammo. And by different I mean lead, glass, steel, and even rocks. But I always go back to lead. I like the feel and the punch it delivers. My question is simple, what size do you prefer and why? For me I like .375" but that's just me.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

8mm for me. Shoots flat - hits hard.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I know its not one of the options, but .45 lead does the trick for me. It's the same weight as .50 steel, so you are able to practice with 1/2" steel and get the same trajectory as .45 lead. You're going to get higher velocity than .50 lead, and the weight still has good momentum to it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like .50cal for close range active shots but I mostly hunt with .40 or .44. And get a bit more speed and range. Any will do in small game


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the box i have from midway says 36 cal. shoots well,probly take out a rabbit with ease


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skarrd said:


> the box i have from midway says 36 cal. shoots well,probly take out a rabbit with ease


Hey buddy! That's the size I use for rabbit and squirrel! They sure do put the hurt on whatever they hit! And they are still kind of fast ... Haha I think anything is slow because I have been shooting 8mm and some hot bands for the last 4 months ha ha 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> I like .50cal for close range active shots but I mostly hunt with .40 or .44. And get a bit more speed and range. Any will do in small game


Those same squirrel are tough huh buddy! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > I like .50cal for close range active shots but I mostly hunt with .40 or .44. And get a bit more speed and range. Any will do in small game
> ...


yeah they are and quick to,lol!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

For hunting I like 3/8 lead, as it is fast and heavy hitting too. To be honest though, I absolutely love the power of .50 lead, but its just unnecessary power at a major speed loss, so it is more for fun.
Now, to be perfectly, absolutely honest....I am way more accurate with a bow ????


----------

